# Gas price



## timesharer (Jun 9, 2008)

How much is the gas price in Banff/Canmore right now?

Thanks!


----------



## Aussie girl (Jun 9, 2008)

We live an hour and a half from Canmore and just filled up for $1.26 per litre.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 10, 2008)

Aussie girl said:


> We live an hour and a half from Canmore and just filled up for $1.26 per litre.



And people in the States complain about the gas prices being high  .


----------



## eal (Jun 10, 2008)

Calgary is the centre of the oil and gas business in Canada and we are still getting hosed here!


----------



## kennedy (Jun 10, 2008)

Gas at the Esso in Canmore was $1.33 this morning.  Not sure what the price would be in Banff, but it is often a cent or two higher than the prices in Canmore.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 10, 2008)

And for those of us in the U.S. who are conversion challenged, one gallon = 3.785 litres. That means that $1.33 per litre translates to about $5.00 per gallon!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave. 

I thought I was going to have to google up a converter.

If it's anything like here, quoting the price of gas is a joke. It goes up and down multiple times in a day, though usually up.

We're headed up that way tomorrow and will try not to think about what we're spending on gas. Like the rest of the country, we may have to cut back on travel after this trip.

Not to go home and find our jackets. We haven't needed them much here with temps in the 90s. I checked the weather in Canmore this morning and felt a shiver.

Sheila


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Aussie girl said:


> We live an hour and a half from Canmore and just filled up for $1.26 per litre.


How much of the gas price is TAX and what does the tax "allegedly" pay for?


----------



## BevL (Jun 11, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to google up a converter.
> 
> ...



Bring a coat - I'm on the west coast and it's been cold this spring.


----------



## BevL (Jun 11, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> How much of the gas price is TAX and what does the tax "allegedly" pay for?



It's like any other tax - it goes into the black hole and pays for whatever the government thinks it should.  

The amount of tax depends on where you live, to some degree.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 11, 2008)

Dave M said:


> And for those of us in the U.S. who are conversion challenged, one gallon = 3.785 litres. That means that $1.33 per litre translates to about $5.00 per gallon!


 
But we've got Universal Healthcare!   And the govt gets richer on gas taxes these days.  Still everywhere you look there are huge SUV's plugging all our 12 lane highways.  I have to get premium gas for an import car ... it's about 14 cents per litre higher than regular gas.

Brian


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 12, 2008)

BevL said:


> Bring a coat - I'm on the west coast and it's been cold this spring.




We packed coats, gloves, caps and a scarf or two. We may decide to do the snocat tour of the glacier, so definitely want to be prepared.

We fly out this afternoon. It's going to be a long day by the time we arrive in Vancouver at 11:30P tonight. I booked a hotel near the airport with 24 hour shuttle service. I'm not even getting the rental car until tomorrow morning.

Thanks for all the great advice during my planning phase. 

Sheila


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 16, 2008)

You can check the current price of gas anywhere in North America at:

http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 5, 2008)

An additional tax of 2.4 something cents per liter was added July 1. Our prices ranged from the low 1.30s to 1.59 per liter in Vancouver.

Got in after 11P EDT so I'm a bit jet lagged. Reviews to write and things to post after I get over it.

Sheila


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 6, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> An additional tax of 2.4 something cents per liter was added July 1. Our prices ranged from the low 1.30s to 1.59 per liter in Vancouver.
> 
> Got in after 11P EDT so I'm a bit jet lagged. Reviews to write and things to post after I get over it.
> 
> Sheila



That is $6.01 /US Gallon in Vancouver.


----------



## Kola (Jul 6, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> That is $6.01 /US Gallon in Vancouver.



Oh, but that includes fabulous scenery ! :whoopie:


----------



## ricoba (Jul 6, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> An additional tax of 2.4 something cents per liter was added July 1



That's BC's new Carbon Excise tax.:ignore:


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 7, 2008)

Kola said:


> Oh, but that includes fabulous scenery ! :whoopie:



If it is not raining.


----------



## Kola (Jul 7, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> If it is not raining.



John, please, rain is FREE water supply, a commodity which you people in California DON't have ! As you know, it is essential for life.  What do you get FREE these days ?  

K.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 7, 2008)

Kola said:


> John, please, rain is FREE water supply, a commodity which you people in California DON't have ! As you know, it is essential for life.  What do you get FREE these days ?
> 
> K.



Lots of sunshine and warm weather!


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 7, 2008)

Kola said:


> John, please, rain is FREE water supply, a commodity which you people in California DON't have ! As you know, it is essential for life.  What do you get FREE these days ?
> 
> K.



You can keep the rain. I will take the sun. I lived in Vancouver and was very happy to leave the rain behind.


----------

